# My art



## Justin Bailey

So Ive always been an arsty dude, but for a long time I kind of had it on the back burner, I've just recently kind of fell in love with drawing again, and kind of had a huge epiphany as far as my style is concerned, I finally feel comfortable as an artist, anyways, I'm still rusty, but here's some stuff:

No idea, just kinda playing with erasers and graphite. Oddly enough this was before I was a drunk







Used some girl from facebook I knew from highschool as the model for this, didn't come out much like her, but it evolved into its own thing






"The Prophet"






BATMAN!






lol newt and an alien, I was hammered when I drew this, it will probably remain unfinished






Robert Fripp






Snooty French artist I drew while I should have been taking Math notes:






I call this one "Merrick" because he looks like an elephant:






This is "Depression" is actually for a school project:






"Anger" for same project:






A self portrait:






And a picture I drew of my ex girlfriends new boyfriend Ron, called it "Cretin" :






"The Beast" for the school project:






Most emo picture I have ever drawn:






Undead punk I drew in math class:






Some demon thing I drew in math class


----------



## Psychobuddy

Not really my style, but it's some cool shit.

Exaggerating the darks would really make them pop (ala your self portrait)...anyway keep it up. 

Also using colours like in the facebook girl would be really cool.


----------



## Daemoniac

Hot damn, I really like your stuff.

I used to draw more, but never really felt comfortable with pens/pencils, so my drawing has taken a huge back seat to the graphics work 

Really should get back into it...


----------



## Daemoniac

Actually, honestly, your general style is pretty similar to mine (scratchy pen work, weird stuff going on and whatnot). Yours is just better


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dude those are fucking awesome; i dig the shit out of your style. The one of Fripp especially, I feel the same way about Frippster.


----------



## Customisbetter

These are really nice. You definitely have a unique style. 

My school art eventually turned 100% Isometric and then the counselors threw me into Engineering.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Customisbetter said:


> These are really nice. You definitely have a unique style.
> 
> My school art eventually turned 100% Isometric and then the counselors threw me into Engineering.



Awesome


----------



## Randy

Your style is actually very similar to mine, when I freehand.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Demoniac said:


> Hot damn, I really like your stuff.
> 
> I used to draw more, but never really felt comfortable with pens/pencils, so my drawing has taken a huge back seat to the graphics work
> 
> Really should get back into it...





Demoniac said:


> Actually, honestly, your general style is pretty similar to mine (scratchy pen work, weird stuff going on and whatnot). Yours is just better



Thanks man! Yeah I didn't draw for a really long time, It took a backseat to my own insecurities. 



Psychobuddy said:


> Not really my style, but it's some cool shit.
> 
> Exaggerating the darks would really make them pop (ala your self portrait)...anyway keep it up.
> 
> Also using colours like in the facebook girl would be really cool.



Yeah man, I mean, these are very much just 20-45 minute sketchy pieces.



Stealthtastic said:


> Dude those are fucking awesome; i dig the shit out of your style. The one of Fripp especially, I feel the same way about Frippster.



Thanks man! I loves me some Frippy.



Randy said:


> Your style is actually very similar to mine, when I freehand.



awesome dude!



Customisbetter said:


> These are really nice. You definitely have a unique style.
> 
> My school art eventually turned 100% Isometric and then the counselors threw me into Engineering.



Fucking Engineering. I'm thinking once I'm done with my associates where I am now I might try and get into art school somewhere.

Anyways, here are some new ones:

Played with the girl a little more






Pris from Blade Runner, dont like how her face came out, but I kept going with it anyway






Some weird face thing






"Human Nature"







Some quick Eye Sketch:






Some quick whale sketch that I'm thinking about turning into a full blows drawing, but Im not sure yet:






Nils from Sleepytime Gorilla Museum:






And a picture of HR Giger I've been working on for a while:


----------



## thefool

thats some awesome shit right there dude, keep it up. i just made a blog of my photo i've taken, you should make one of your art i'm sure you would get some good attention


----------



## KimtheButcher

Wow, i really dig this stuff also! Amazing work, man! Your portraits are amazing - the drawing of the reverend R.Fripp is beautiful, also the Nils. Thanks for sharing your gift dude \m/


----------



## jymellis

wicked!!!


----------



## blister7321

thats bad ass justin


----------



## Justin Bailey

Thanks guys!



thefool said:


> thats some awesome shit right there dude, keep it up. i just made a blog of my photo i've taken, you should make one of your art i'm sure you would get some good attention



Haha Thats a good idea, I may just have to do that!


----------



## Justin Bailey

sorry to bump again so soon, but I just did this guy:


----------



## blister7321

sick 
you and i have similar styles
dark and scratchy 
makes for good album art


----------



## Justin Bailey

Yeah man, it's hard for me to do anything clean lmao

A couple more:

SpiderMan






Patrick from SpongeBob







and George Harrison


----------



## ralphy1976

let me guess : all done during maths class?


----------



## Prydogga

Those pics look very similar in style to my stuff, but I'm all rusty at drawing, this is really cool shit, the monster with 3 eyes reminds me of Serious Sam!


----------



## Justin Bailey

ralphy1976 said:


> let me guess : all done during maths class?



no actually


----------



## Justin Bailey

here's some more stuff:


----------



## Soubi7string

can anyone say oldschool punk/hardcore flyers or grindcore album art? XD


----------



## Justin Bailey

HAHAHAHAHAH! I can!


----------



## ittoa666

looks like-


----------



## ralphy1976

@justin bailey : on from your other thread where you talked about drinking issue : maybe you should be more creative, your drawing is really interesting and i like the half faces


----------



## Justin Bailey

I do, I draw a lot. I draw a lot when I'm drunk, also.


----------



## GATA4

This stuff is great man . You have a cool style.


----------



## jaxadam

Man, I really dig your stuff. Very, very cool.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Here's a quicky I did on my tablet before I fell asleep the other day:


----------



## Slofenwagon

Hell yes dude this is all bomb art work and it reminds me of the guy who draws "Happy Penceil", thats why i love it because it makes you think and see things different for how they are, this is fantastic bro keep it up and keep posting some tight lines man


----------



## TheSixthWheel

While I really like a lot of these, "The Prophet" is my favourite. Outstanding work, friend.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Thanks guys, yeah people see a lot of different things than from what my perspective is, which I enjoy greatly. And yeah, I really dig The Prophet, too, something about it kind of speaks to me. Thanks for all the support, guys


----------



## Justin Bailey




----------



## Daemoniac

>


That is exceptionally cool


----------



## Konfyouzd

trippy stuff, man. i can dig it.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Thanks guys!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Quicky I did of Clive Barker, It's not in proportion to how he would look normally, but that was kind of intentional:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nice work!


----------



## Justin Bailey

two more works in progress... I should really finish some of these lmao:


----------



## Sebastian

^ Definitely finish them up man! really good work


----------



## GATA4

Justin Bailey said:


>



This one is awesome...haunting as fuck.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Nice stuff man, dig your style!


----------



## ugg im kyle

I absolutely love this, very Derek Hess
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...01446063178_1445001217_31189332_4003966_n.jpg
It'd be awesome if you let me use it for some kind of band artwork


----------



## Justin Bailey

ugg im kyle said:


> I absolutely love this, very Derek Hess
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...01446063178_1445001217_31189332_4003966_n.jpg
> It'd be awesome if you let me use it for some kind of band artwork



Dude, please, use it, all I ask is you give me proper credit. 



Vostre Roy said:


> Nice stuff man, dig your style!



Thanks very much, man!



GATA4 said:


> This one is awesome...haunting as fuck.



That one is a personal favorite as well, I'm really proud of how it came out, and thank you, very much!


----------



## Guitarman700

This stuff is amazing man!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Thanks man!

Haven't sat down and really drawn in a while, but I've done just some quick sketches here any there just out of boredom:


----------



## synrgy

I really dug your riff on Patrick from Spongebob. 

Bonus points for the secret-code reference in your username.


----------



## Sebastian

Really nice work!


----------



## Justin Bailey

synrgy said:


> I really dug your riff on Patrick from Spongebob.
> 
> Bonus points for the secret-code reference in your username.



Thanks man, on both account! 



Sebastian said:


> Really nice work!



Thanks, very much!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Lady Gaga, the fame monster. The monster half is more of just a sketch at this point, trying to figure out what I want it to look like:


----------



## Justin Bailey

WOrked on her some more:


----------



## Justin Bailey

turned the gaga picture into two picture, here s the monster thing and then i'll work on the gaga that i dont think will end up gaga anymore


----------



## Justin Bailey

So here is what became of the rest of Gaga, which really isnt gaga anymore:


----------



## Justin Bailey

self portrait i'm working on:


----------



## Justin Bailey

Tattoo idea for my friend ryan, Nazgul of course:






Some hermit/wizard guy I wont be finishing:






Sketch of Wolverine I will be turning into a full blown picture:






Quick sketch I did of Guy from Daft Punk:






DDemon dog hyena thing:






Quick sketch of my buddy Kyle, might work on it some more:






Another version of the succubus/demon woman thing:






And finally Cthulhu:


----------



## 5656130

ALL HAIL LORD CTHULHU


Finish the epic wizard hermit man and ill buy it for 3 pennies and some stale toast.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Haha maybe I'll work with it just for you


----------



## 5656130

Justin Bailey said:


> Haha maybe I'll work with it just for you



Please do, my offer still stands if you decide to sell it.


----------



## lobee

Hermit wizard is easily my favorite piece in that post. It would look great as part of a doom or stoner metal album cover.

Your work is inspiring. Keep it up!


----------



## Sebastian

Ctulhu 
Really nice work !


----------



## Justin Bailey

Haven't done anything too involved in a while, just a lot of sketches really:


----------



## UnderTheSign

I love the last 3 man, especially the squid-thing.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Thanks man. Here's a new one, some alien creature thing.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Couple more from the week, some quick stuff, some stuff I just dont plan on really finishing:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

>




This would make a SICK album cover for a prog band


----------



## Justin Bailey

FUck yes dude, thanks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Even like a death metal band could use that, I really dig it, maybe I'll buy it off you if I ever write anything worth recording


----------



## Justin Bailey

Sounds bitchin, dude haha!


----------



## CodieMotionless

Do you think you could do a band logo for me?
But I need to know how much you would charge for it..


----------



## Justin Bailey

You've got a visitor message, man.

Couple more quickies:


----------



## Justin Bailey

Quick Spidey:











Copy of a Dali I did for an art class:


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Do you have a deviant art account?


----------



## Justin Bailey

I do, I don't really keep it updated, though.

JoshuaMichaelHenry on deviantART


----------



## Justin Bailey

Some more new stuff:


----------



## movwills

Its looks like a child creativity...


----------



## Customisbetter

Justin Bailey said:


>



I love this one!


----------



## Cookiedude777

WOW! Your artwork are stunning! Loving every piece you did! Keep it up!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Thanks, guys! I really appreciate the support!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Couple more based on a few things Ive seen in my nightmares:


----------



## the fuhrer

That thing with the teeth is creepy


----------



## Justin Bailey

One of the most frightening nightmares I have ever had


----------



## Justin Bailey

Not too much lately but I drew this the other day:


----------



## Scrubface05

Certainly not my style but I do like what you've done with a lot of the stuff.


----------



## Wakkagonemad

Hey man this is some sick shit. I really wish I could draw well '_'


----------



## Justin Bailey

Thanks, man!

New one:


----------



## Moonfridge

Nice work man! I really, really like some of these. Seriously makes me wish I could draw!


----------



## theo

Makes me wish I hadn't stopped drawing...


----------



## Justin Bailey

Mr Carl Sagan


----------



## Justin Bailey




----------



## theo

badarse samus pic! do link next!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Thanks man! Commission me and I will haha!


----------



## theo

how much for an a4 canvas? I'll cover postage costs too


----------



## Justin Bailey

Lots of people have been asking for Link, so you may just be in luck my friend, we will see!


----------



## theo

Shoot me a PM if you do want to sell one


----------



## Justin Bailey

Life has been... difficult, but I started drawing a bit again, we'll see how long it lasts, but at least it's something, no? Maybe some of you guy's will enjoy.


----------



## Bigsby

Those are awesome!


----------



## Justin Bailey

Just some more stuff that's accumulated. Pretty much gone back to traditional media for a while. Though I still love drawing digitally.


----------



## Justin Bailey




----------



## UnderTheSign

I wonder what goes on in your brain when you're drawing. Looks pretty mental, haha.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Just keeps getting better and better. Not gonna lie, the one you drew by your bed... that'd scare the shit out of me at night.


----------



## Justin Bailey

UnderTheSign said:


> I wonder what goes on in your brain when you're drawing. Looks pretty mental, haha.



Women



iRaiseTheDead said:


> Just keeps getting better and better. Not gonna lie, the one you drew by your bed... that'd scare the shit out of me at night.



Haha, it is kinda creepy.


----------



## Justin Bailey

gdh6thdh


----------

